

Games of interest: Zendo - fogus
http://blog.fogus.me/2014/10/23/games-of-interest-zendo/

======
jsnell
I love playing Zendo, though ideally you want a group to build up competence
at the same pace, so that everyone has a good idea of what level of difficulty
is "just right".

The story of how the game came to be is one of the best pieces of board game
writing I know of: [http://www.koryheath.com/zendo/design-
history/](http://www.koryheath.com/zendo/design-history/)

------
Delmania
Wow, the opening sentence contains the nonsense word "unsession" which makes
it hard for me to read this, which is disappointing considering the source.
However, this is the first time I've been exposed to "zendo", and it sounds
interesting. However, as an individual with more than a passing interest in
Zen Buddhism, I find the concept of creating a logic game using the words from
the religion a little ironic, considering zen focuses almost exclusively on
direct experience and illogical statement to break one free of delusions.

------
drivingmenuts
Similar in nature to this:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mastermind_(board_game)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mastermind_\(board_game\))

